# Mercedes-Benz Euro Training 2011



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

As a BDM for MB Corporate I have to go on new product training every now and again so this time I was sent to Alicante primarily for the new 2011 Mercedes-Benz CLS.

We were greeted at Alicante Airport by MB Training and led out to the carpark only to be handed our very own CLS key for the 2 hour drive to the hotel (www.villaitana.com/en/) :argie:

Whilst we were there we also test drove the new SLK, C Class facelift and the new C Class Coupe.

We were also treated to a private viewing of the very first production of the C63 Coupe which was AMAZING.....unfortunately all cameras, phones etc were taken from us before entering the room 

Anyway here's a few pics I managed to take in between driving....

The New Mercedes-Benz CLS350...notice the 'Euro Training' reg plates lol









SLK Training in the Spanish Hills...



























Arty farty shot...









B Class pace car (not standard car or driver lol) :lol:













































BMW Z4 was also present as a competitor....not up to much tbh


















The Audi TT was very popular and for me was great car in the hills :thumb:


















SLS front end styling appears on the new SLK and CLS









Audi TT









SLK250 AMG 






























































































































The ultimate cruise LOL









Some wierd guy enjoying the driving 

















































































Everyone morning we were breathalyzed before setting off :driver:



























Airport Taxi's for the journey home the next day...



























The new CLS63 AMG :argie:









Hotel by night...









Facelift C63 AMG




































New Detailing van anyone??




































New C Class













































Red or white.....









No swimming was allowed 









Next training will be in Stuttgard for the new Mercedes-Benz A Class :thumb:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

You lucky lucky man. Some beautifull metal there with amazing backdrops.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I work on 3-4 such events every year, next one is 3 weeks in Estoril in Jan - great fun but hard work.

Don't suppose you ran into a very good friend of mine did you - a mad English bloke by the name of Ashley Wiltshire


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice, some lovely cars there. Lucky man!
I had a drive in my friends new C63 AMG coupe last week, sport+ mode was amazing, the noise and pace are addictive.
Simon


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

andy665 said:


> I work on 3-4 such events every year, next one is 3 weeks in Estoril in Jan - great fun but hard work.
> 
> Don't suppose you ran into a very good friend of mine did you - a mad English bloke by the name of Ashley Wiltshire


Is he one of the Trainers??


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Wax Attack said:


> Very nice, some lovely cars there. Lucky man!
> I had a drive in my friends new C63 AMG coupe last week, sport+ mode was amazing, the noise and pace are addictive.
> Simon


You can't beat that C63 AMG noise even hearing one practically every week it still never gets boring


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

New Mercedes are gorgeous these days.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

ArcticVXR said:


> Is he one of the Trainers??


Yes he was, I had the opportunity of going but other work meant I couldn't


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

C63 AMG = :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------

